# ICDSUN - Chris - funeral arrangements



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Sad to say that Chris (ICDSUN) died on Wednesday evening after a short illness. One of the mods had a call last night from Pam to let us know; I have just spoken to her, and she asked that we should let all their friends on MHF know the sad news. 

There is a private family funeral service, with a committal at Redditch Crematorium on 30th June at 12:30. Family flowers only please, with donations to Primrose Hospice at Bromsgrove, where Chris had superb care in his last days. 

Personal comments & condolences by PM please to Pam at her MHF name of "papyrus" - she will respond as soon as she can.

We first met Chris & Pam at Trier in Germany at the start of our trip down the Mosel 3 years ago, and have since bumped into them at various MHF events, and had a nice weekend with them in January at Baltic Wharf in Bristol when there was no real sign of the illness, which was diagnosed a while later. We last saw them at Newbury show, and were shocked at the change by then. 

Chris will be missed in the mods room, where his dry sense of humour and his cool management of the problems that crop up for mods has been a feature of his short tenure in the position! 

I'm sure I speak for everybody when we send our condolences to Pam and his family at this difficult time. 


Mike (and Viv)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

After Sian met Chris for the first time, she said, "_What a lovely bloke_."

She was right.

A sad loss indeed, and our thoughts are with Pam and the family.

Dave and Sian


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Jean & I are absolutely devastated at this news. 
We too both met him & Pam along with Mike & Viv at Trier and have caught up with them at various rallies since. Chris was a great bloke. Our sincere condolences to Pam and family.

Peter & Jean


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

We were shocked when we heard this morning the news of Chris's passing. We did know he was not well but this was so sudden, words really cannot express how sad we feel. 

Our sincere condolences to Pam and family. 

Mike and Mal


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am very sorry to read this news, Alan.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Like everyone else we were deeply shocked when we heard the sad news of his sudden decline.

His actions and comments amongst the Mods helped him stand out as an outstandingly level headed person with a great sense of humour.

Sadly, I was never fortunate enough to meet him in person and only met him via MHF

He will be missed for all of his comments and continued support for so many others.

Our thoughts are with Pam and his family.

Dave and Lesley


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Such a sad loss.

We to had met them both at previous rallies.

Our thoughts at this time are with Pam & the family.


Richard & Mary


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Condolences; only seen a couple of times but enough to be missed.
Alan


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

We are both shocked by the news. Like others we had met Pam and Chris whilst touring in France and had met at MHF rallies. We last saw them at the Chepstow rally and Chris was unwell then. It was only after that that his illness was properly diagnosed. In fact I had a pm exchange with him only last week.
Our thoughts and prayers go to Pam and the family at this time.
Derek & Lesley


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ICDsun*

Very sorry to hear the sad news.

I was only reading his posts the other day.

TM


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

This has been a sad day, I received a call about Chris this morning from the mod who is away and had been informed, I was in shock when I heard and still am if I'm honest.

I met Chris and Pam only once, but Chris and Pam are the kind of people once met never forgotten.

Chris was a great help through some troubling times of recent on the forums, his dry wit and ability to give sound advice was remarkable and very welcome.

He will be missed and my deepest sympathy goes out to his family and friends at this very sad time.

All to short a life, rest in peace Chris.

Rob


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Deepest condolences to Pam and her family.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Condolences; we have met them on may occasions and wonderful people and chris will be much mist......

Clive & Di x


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

A really nice guy.

Our thoughts are with Pam and the family at this time.

Sonja and Kevin.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Enjoyed his sense of humour that came through the posts and comments.Sorry never got to meet him, My condolences to the family.

cabby


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

What sad news this is. I always liked reading Chris's posts he was always helpful and courteous and although I never met him I too am sad to hear of his passing. 
Facts has lost one of its own.

My sincere condolences to the family.


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Very shocked to read the sad news about Chris, didn't know he was ill. A larger than life character, full of commonsense and a great sense of humour. A sad, sad loss.

Our deepest sympathies to Pam and her family.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Helped me out when I started " modding ", he will be sorely missed.

Bob


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

So sorry to hear this news always thought he had a great user name.

Regards

Janet and Drew


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

so very sorry to hear this very sad news

michelle and family


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I am very saddened to hear this....


Phil & Janet.


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

We met Chris and Pam at this years Chepstow show,he helped us with a problem at the show,even on a first meeting you could tell he was a good man,he will we hope have his place in the sun,Liz and Bill send our condolences to Pam


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I am really sorry to hear this news......I never met him, but his name is well known to me, so I am truly shocked to hear this news.

It puts trivial things in perspective. My thoughts are with his family.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

George and I are shocked - we didnt know Chris was ill - what a great bloke - poor Pam and family - We were looking forward to seeing them both at Southport. RIP Chris.xx Marie


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Our condolences to Pam and family, may Chris RIP.

Catherine and Steve.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Never met him but enjoyed his Posts; thoughts are with his family that they may have strength at this time


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Thankyou for all your kind comments. it means a lot to know that my mom and dad (icdsun) have got so many nice friends.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

AuntieSandra and I have met Chris and Pam several times and always looked forward to enjoying their company. We knew Chris was poorly but are deeply shocked by his sudden departure. Now that Chris is at peace, we hope that Pam can find the strength that she will need as she mourns his passing.

Goodbye Chris. We shall sorely miss you. xx  

Pam, sincere commiserations. We too feel the pain at this sad time. xx  

Until we meet again...


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear of the tragic news. I never met Chris in person but conversed many times by PM or posts. He was a truly nice man and helped me a lot, he will be sadly missed. My condolences to Pam and Kevin and all the family.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

His pain ends and now your's begins, when you met chris for the first time it was like he had known you all his life. Pam and family you are in our thoughts... Dennis & brenda xx


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't normally join in with these sort of threads if I haven't met (or increasingly can't remember meeting) the person. Recently, however, I was struck by how welcoming and helpful he was to a newbie and took the time to see some of his recent posts and found a consistency there. I'm sure he will be missed.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Our sincere and heart felt condolences to Pam and the family. Hard to comprehend as it was only Newbury when we last spoke to Chris.

Our thoughts are with the family at this time. xx

Keith and Ros


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Chris will certainly be missed,his was a voice of reason amongst the moderators.I always looked forward to reading his posts,he also had a very subtle sense of humour which I liked.

Condolences to the family at this sad time.


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

We got a call from friends to give us the sad news yesterday. Such sad news.

Chris, you will be missed by everyone that knew you. 

Pam, we will all be here for you, when you want us.

Jackie, Val, Lewis & Smithy


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We first met Chris & Pam a few years ago on one of our rally's, and though what a nice couple they were. Well they kept bobbing up at more rally's and if any one needed a hand with anything both Chris & Pam would be there offering to help out.

Chris was one of life's nice guys a very genuine bloke altogether and he will be sorely missed by all who knew him.

Pam we are here for you, if you need help just shout and we will rustle up an army.

Kevin look after your Mum she is another great.

Rest In Peace Chris XX


Love

Jacquie & John


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hello all, and many thanks for all the posts on this thread. Kevin (Chris & Pam's son) has just rang to point out that there is a celebration of Chris's life at Mount Carmel Church in Redditch at 11am on the 30th June, before the cremation at 12:30. All are welcome - Kevin will send me full details of the location and I will post details tomorow for any of you who wish to pay their respects.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes Thanks Mike.... will have my van with me as I'll be up at tatersal lakes, have to make a plan to be there for Pam and kevin.....


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Yes, thanks Mike. 

I will be there also, to offer support to Pam & Kevin. It's the least we can do for such a great guy!


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Pam, chickie your are a great person... my thoughts are with you. Please let me know if I can help with ANYTHING. 
Lots of love,
Di


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

OK, here's the full details

Thursday 30th June 11am Our lady of Mount Carmel Church, Beoley Road west, Redditch, B98 8LT, then at Redditch Crematorium, Bordesley Lane, Redditch B97 6RR at 12:30. The wake is afterwards at The HDA club, Cherry Tree Walk, Redditch B97 6PB.

Kevin says everybody is welcome.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

As I said earlier I didn't meet Chris but as I'm local I'll try and get there-will be good to have a super MHF turnout!


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Mike if any body does need a map or directions if you can pm me i will do my best to get you a map and directions.
kev


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

We'll both be there, it's the least we can do in Chris's memory. 

We only live across town from Pam and fortunately we're home.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

As long as Mike has given us all the correct Post Code, we can find you easily Kevin :lol: 

Got to be a fantastic turnout. It's the least we all can do.

Is there likely to be available parking for motorhomes, at or near the Church?


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

There is parking at the church im not sure if they have a height barrier so ill pop up and check it out and let you know.
kev


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

kandsservices said:


> There is parking at the church im not sure if they have a height barrier so ill pop up and check it out and let you know.
> kev


No height barrier there Kevin. Space for about 30 cars. Parking on street in Beoley Road West, Grange Road and Stevenson Avenue near the church. Plenty of parking spaces. Stevenson Avenue narrower and only a school entrance to turn in with a motorhome. No probs for cars.

No height barriers in operation at the Crematoriium, plenty of parking.
No height barrier at the HDA Club, plenty of space. Entrance opposite Batchley First School.

Just been round and checked it all.

Cortege will leave the church via Beoley Road West, Grange Road and St. Georges Road as this is the only exit from the St. Georges area due to road layout and No Entry signs.

Easiest way to the church is from the roundabout on the A4023 Coventry Highway westbound, second left exit to Other road. 100 yards to next roundabout 1st exit left and then immediate left on exit to Beoley Road West, just in front of the Kings Arms pub. You'll need to swing out right as you enter this roundabout in a motorhome to make the turn sharp left.

HTH


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks F1 I've just done the same and just to let everybody know if the post codes are incorrect then blame me not Mike and look out for the ICDSUN.
Kev


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

We will be there, but will probably park at my mothers in Alcester and drive up in the Smarty. I believe that Chris & John (BJDERBYS) will be there as well.

Val


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

We met Chris & Pam at a couple of rallies in the past and i thought at the time "what a nice couple" Chris will be missed by me for his humour and friendliness.
Condolences to Pam & family 


Dave & Janis


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have just got back from Wimborne where I was given the news of Chris's Death and would like to add my thoughts --what a shock as he was a great guy and well loved by us all.
We send our comforting thoughts to Pam and hope you find the strength to get through this ordeal but you have the love and backing of all the MHF and that is a wonderful thing to have Pam. xx


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

kandsservices said:


> Thanks F1 I've just done the same and just to let everybody know if the post codes are incorrect then blame me not Mike and look out for the ICDSUN.
> Kev


We always blame Mike Kev, no worries :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

**** said:


> kandsservices said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks F1 I've just done the same and just to let everybody know if the post codes are incorrect then blame me not Mike and look out for the ICDSUN.
> ...


broad shoulders, peter :roll: :lol:


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

So very sorry to hear this. I met Pam & Chris at the Malvern show last year when I'd just lost Ern and they were so friendly and kind (and Chris made me laugh a lot, of course). My thoughts are with Pam.

Bryan & Sue (oldbb1947) also send their condolences.

-H


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your sad news Pam. Thinking of you, Rowley.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

bump just to let people know about the funeral.
kev


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Maybe a Mod or even Nuke could set this, to be always on the first page. for now :idea: 
:wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

**** said:


> Maybe a Mod or even Nuke could set this, to be always on the first page. for now :idea:
> :wink:


it's been a sticky since the start; I've edited the title so people notice the change on the front page. We'll keep it near the top of the index pages :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

To add my condolences for this sad event.

I had only met Chris a few times but every time he was bubbly with a smile always on his face.

As has been said as a voluntary staff moderator here on MHF his clear head and ability to be the devils advocate (pre-requisite for modding) were used to the full in helping MHF steer her course.

He will be missed


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Bump


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

can staff members please check my post in the Staff Room forum. :arrow:


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We only met Pam & Chris at Newbury and they struck us as nice, genuine people who were easy going and easy to talk to.

Were quite shocked to hear this news, our hearts go out to Pam.

Do not mourn his passing, remember him for all the good things he did and the joy and friendship he brought to so many.

Andy & Liz


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> can staff members please check my post in the Staff Room forum. :arrow:


bump


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

another reminder 8)


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I've been unable to post earlier as we've been in France without reliable internet access for quite a while. The really poignant thing is that Chris and Pam had planned to be out here enjoying France with us. Needless to say we were devastated to receive the phone call carrying the bad news, even though it came as no great surprise.

What more can I say except to repeat what everyone here has already said; Chris was a lovely person and it was a pleasure to be in his company, all of us have lost a sincere friend and colleague.

Our thoughts are with Pam and the rest of Chris's family at this time.

We won't be back in the UK until after the funeral but we'll be thinking of you Pam.

Jen and Ken


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

just a reminder


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

We met Cris and Pam a few times especially at Southport for last night of the proms and my "pudding wine". They made such a lovely couple, and when Jacquie told us at Tattershall that Cris had passed away it was a terrible shock as we were not aware at Peterborough that he was as sick as that. We, Ann Mick John and Sam will miss him, and we send our condolences to Pam who must be terribly upset. Ann


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just a reminder for those who haven't seen this yet....


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

I never had the pleasure of meeting Chris, But I can see from reading through the posts that he was a nice fellow. RIP Chris.
seamus.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Just another gentle reminder, about the great man.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

here's a reminder about the funeral arrangements on Thursday - see my post

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1077593.html#1077593

all are welcome.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Just to let all know if you need a map pm me and ill try and sort one out for you .
kev


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Got to be in Walsall at 0800 AM. Given that the journey south I guess is M6 & M5, any idea how long to give to get to the Church for say 0930?

Will be in my motorhome as I will be overnighting at the Walsall location.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

**** you have a pm


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks Kevin,

I will see you tomorrow.

Peter


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*ICDSUN - Chris - Funeral*

We have just arrived home from attending Chris's funeral and would like to thank Pam and her sons for the opportunity to pay our last respects to a really great guy.

The church was absolutely packed, including about 10 couples representing MHF, (who we recognised, possibly more.)

The service was lovely, a true and personal celebration of Chris's life.

R.I.P dear friend, you will be missed by so many.

Linda and Mike. x


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: ICDSUN - Chris - Funeral*



Happyrunner said:


> We have just arrived home from attending Chris's funeral and would like to thank Pam and her sons for the opportunity to pay our last respects to a really great guy.
> 
> The church was absolutely packed, including about 10 couples representing MHF, (who we recognised, possibly more.)
> 
> ...


thanks L&M, we were unable to go, it's good that so many MHF-ers could be there


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

I would like to second L&M's remarks. Unfortunately I got lost getting from the Church to the Crematorium ( shouldn't have used the motorhome perhaps  ) 

Didn't like to turn up late, so came back to Eastbourne and arrived home about an hour ago. 

Chris will always be in our hearts.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

For those that did not have the chance to meet Chris this is the man himself.

The picture was taken somewhere in Europe last summer.

The grin is one of the things about him that many of us will remember.

Bye mate.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the Photo of Chris how I shall always remember him laughing and smiling.
Thanks Mike and Linda for being there to represent us and Peter and Jean at least you was at the church but its the thought that counts 
:wink: 
I hope Pam and her sons can now start healing, a long process when the man was so lovely and will be missed by everyone.
Night Night Chris RIP


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*chris*

sad lose of a good friend ,only met a few times but we talked a lot of the days he had as a drummer . and always had a laugh . 
our sympathy to his wife and family 
ken & rhona


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

We were also there today for a very sad farewell. The photograph posted earlier fully reflects the humour of a much missed friend.
Our thoughts are with Pam and the family at this time. Pam told me that she hopes to continue 'vanning' and to attend MHF rallies. In fact Chris got her to promise before he died that she carry on motorhoming. I'm sure all those who new them will give her all the help she needs.
Lesley & Derek


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Sad news*

I just wish to add my condolences and to say thanks for Chris's Mod work, it does take a special sort of person to do the job. 
Heartfelt sympathy to his Family 
Catherine


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Must agree with Linda, the service was beautiful, but very sad. Kevin did a wonderful job of making us feel welcome to celebrate Chris. He did ask that we keep in touch with Pam and encourage her to come along to rallies and meets.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Our family would like to thank everybody that attended dads funeral today it was nice to meet so many nice people.
kev


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Chris*

Jen texted me the sad news whilst we were away in France. 
Just wanted to add mine and George's condolences to Pam and her family on the loss of Chris. He will be sadly missed.


----------

